# Automatic transmission blues



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

So check this out- yesterday Im cruising the stillen catalog and they had this controller made by hks that is basically a shift kit for the tranny in Z32s. BUT......... correct me if Im wrong--- 87-89 z31s share the same tranny (auto ) with the z32s. I wonder if this thing would work?
Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What exactly did the controller do?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

It changes the shift points and makes the shifting more aggresive


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Why don't you just save up for a manual? I thought you had a 86


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

87, I dont know that I want to invest time in a headache like that unless the auto really screws up

you have to remember- I got the car for free dude

Hey did you become a saved christian in the last couple of days?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I mean you could still do a manual swap for not too much headache. 

Well ok I lied it would take some work, but I don't know of any controllers that will work with the Z31 tranny.


No but I do like keeping the Z forums a nice place


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

either do I....Im going to call hks today- Im sure if that worked for my car then they would list it. Im sure the programming is different even though the tranny is the same (If I remember correctly- maybe it was the manuals that was the same from 87-89 then also in the Z32)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> So check this out- yesterday Im cruising the stillen catalog and they had this controller made by hks that is basically a shift kit for the tranny in Z32s. BUT......... correct me if Im wrong--- 87-89 z31s share the same tranny (auto ) with the z32s. I wonder if this thing would work?
> Anyone have an opinion?


 Maybe Mike Kojima can confirm this, it sounds a little far-fetched.. The Z32 TT 5-spd uses the truck tranny, but for the autos I have no idea what they use....


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah but its difficult to pm Mike, he is very busy and he gets like a million pms a day I sure.

Eric, if you talk to him ask him to check out this thread will ya? See if he knows- Im sure his opinion would be to switch to a 5 speed, but you know me- I like having an auto- I will switch it out when it dies maybe. Maybe I will weld an external wastegate to it (ok that was a joke-lol)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Yeah but its difficult to pm Mike, he is very busy and he gets like a million pms a day I sure.
> 
> Eric, if you talk to him ask him to check out this thread will ya? See if he knows- Im sure his opinion would be to switch to a 5 speed, but you know me- I like having an auto- I will switch it out when it dies maybe. Maybe I will weld an external wastegate to it (ok that was a joke-lol)


Already PMed him a while back.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

well thank you, hopefully he will have some input- that would be great if there was a way that I could get something like that. If Im right, there is another computer that controls the tranny- if that hks controller wouldnt work I wonder if there is anyone who could reprogram it?


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i have the stillen catalog and i can't find it......where was it?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> well thank you, hopefully he will have some input- that would be great if there was a way that I could get something like that. If Im right, there is another computer that controls the tranny- if that hks controller wouldnt work I wonder if there is anyone who could reprogram it?


 Try posting your question in the Z32 section. Now he did tell me the last couple years did have the Z32 manual trans, but he didn't know about the auto.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Errrr ummm sorry to bring up an old thread. But Todd here is something that might intrest you if you don't get rid of your craptastic shushbox. http://z31.com/4n71b/


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey thanks dude! Im assuming all that is deep in the tranny though-I dont know what Im going to do still though- If that was like an 8 hour deal I would do it. Im kinda wanting to find a 84-86 Z so I can use a t-5 tranny instead of the tranny from the late z31s and the z32s. If I rebuild the auto I will do this for sure- I wish there was a way with it still in the car.......


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey thanks dude! Im assuming all that is deep in the tranny though-I dont know what Im going to do still though- If that was like an 8 hour deal I would do it. Im kinda wanting to find a 84-86 Z so I can use a t-5 tranny instead of the tranny from the late z31s and the z32s. If I rebuild the auto I will do this for sure- I wish there was a way with it still in the car.......


Why the earlier trannys are the weakest? If you get the later tranny it will be much better off. The Borg Wagner T5 has been going south as early as 300hp. The later FS5R30A transmission (same transmission with different gear ratios as the Z32) it is a much better tranny. The NA trannys are ok but you just can't beat the late model turbo trannys they hold up to the power the best.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

forget buying a manual tranny, autos are way better if your going for the quarter. http://www.importperformancetrans.com/ can help as well as Level Ten :thumbup:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I see your point James, My thinking was that they are cheaper and easier to find though. Plus you can get t-5s in a variety of different gearings.
I do think I may just stick with the auto- I stopped at nissan today to get some new shock mounts before I put the tokicos on and the springs, I ran into one of my friends that is a tech there and he was trying to talk me out of it with the.........."You arent going to autox it and you just drive it to work-- itll probably work better at the track if you actually take it there anyways" deal.

We will see


----------

